# Listener für Grössenänderungen JFrame?



## Nicole81 (5. Jun 2007)

Huhu zusammen!

Ich habe eine von JFrame abgeleitete Klasse und möchte jedes mal wenn die Grösse geändert wird durch ziehen oder durch Maximize usw. etwas tun. Welches Interface muss ich da verwenden oder wie kann man das lösen??

Danke, liebe Grüße


----------



## Wildcard (5. Jun 2007)

Nimm einen ComponentListener


----------



## Nicole81 (5. Jun 2007)

danke!!!


----------



## noOne (10. Jul 2007)

So muss das sein, kein Geschwafel, sondern schnelle, korrekte Antwort! THX


----------

